# *** is my grow room too hot?



## flight175 (Oct 25, 2006)

damn I watered my plants about 9:00 last night and I woke up this morning and found that the soil had completely dried out and some of my leaves got cracker dry, easily able to cruble the leaves in my hand. obviously this is not good at all. the temp in the grow room is 84.6 is that too hot for them? it's pretty frusterating when you wake up to dry plants like that.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2006)

What's the R/H of you room?


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 25, 2006)

84.6 is fine, your looking for about 80 - 95f. Mine stays around 83 - 87f


----------



## flight175 (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry i'm a newb and don't know what R/H is =(


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2006)

Relative Humidity
you can get a thermometer at wal-mart for 4 bucks that gives you temp r/h and high and low averages.


----------



## flight175 (Oct 25, 2006)

just checked the humidity. it says 43%. that's pretty low isn't it? how do i raise the humidity?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually thats perfect. So all the environment variables have been checked off. Now on to PH and ferts and watering schedule. Also, how big are the plants and how big are the pots. Might be suffering rootbound.


----------



## flight175 (Oct 25, 2006)

i dunno they may be rootbound. they aernt that tall cus i've been topping but they are quite bushy. they're in 1 gallon pots.


----------



## flight175 (Oct 25, 2006)

i might have not been using enough water. i need to be more generous with the water distribution. 

what is the best ferts for weed that you can get at lowes or something? or is it necessary to get special ferts from special vendors.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

What kind of soil are you using? I Know the sphagum moss mix I use in my porch veggies gets all bricked up and won't take much water after a while, is all the water just running off?
84 is fine, 95 is getting close, surely not optimal.
Lowes and the likes won't have anything too good but people do have decent results with Schultz and Miracle Grow. I would find something else if you want good results though.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 26, 2006)

Your probably not watering enough.  It is best to water and let a little of the water come out the bottom.  You have to be careful though as some soil that is really dry will just divert water directly to the holes in the bottom and not soak in.  I would give them a good soaking and then let them get to a point of being almost dry before watering again.  But like I stated already, it is important to make sure the soil is soaking up the water.  You can easily tell by the weight of the pot after watering.  Hope this helps and good luck!  Keep us posted.

TGT


----------

